# Hunting app for android??



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

Any suggestions on an app for hunting. I did a search and didn't come up with much. I'm looking for something simple. I want to be able to walk in the woods and mark way points as I go. I never hunt out of a blind, so if I find a spot I like, I want to be able to get there again. I just got a smart phone and want to put it to good use. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

My buddies with an Iphone have whitetail freak. Its a sweet app. I wish they would make it for my phone. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

Trimble


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

I'm brand new the this smartphone stuff too. Just got mine about a month ago. Trimble is a good app that will do the things you stated. Spend some time playing with it though, no real instructions to speak of. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

X3 on the Trimble app...spend the extra cash on the Elite membership so you can access the offline maps for when you don't have service as well as the overlay features like the public lands layer, etc. It's definitely an awesome app and as far as I'm concerned, anybody who hunts should have it...there is also a blood trailing feature that allows you to mark spots where you found blood, then you can look at the map to see the entire tracking job...pretty neat stuff!

The Scoutlook Deerlog is another cool app...it allows you to record entries on deer seen in a hunt and it tells you everything about the time of the sighting like temperature, barometric pressure, wind speed, etc.


----------

